# Free broadheads for forum participants



## [email protected] (Aug 16, 2006)

Hello fellow Archers,
Being new to the Archerytalk forum I would like to say that I have often enjoyed the various viewpoints and opinions regarding broadheads. Realizing that we are all the best judges of what is right for our own situation, I am pleased to make the following offer to forum members;
We at the American Broadhead company will be pleased to send one free sample of a 100 grain Sonic Head broadhead to anybody who requests it. Just go to our web site www.americanbroadhead.com and click on the free hat and broadhead link.
I look forward to your opinions and feedback.
Sincerely,
Derrick Perkins- President
American Broadhead Company Inc.


----------



## MitchFolsom (Jan 11, 2006)

I shoot the 85gr. head. These heads fly like darts. They've been holding up to me shooting them in my 3D target very well. I have no douobt they will blow right through a deer,and they look cool too.


----------



## bigdawg (Feb 26, 2003)

My hunting partner harvested an Elk with them last year. I am considering using them this year. Now that this promo is on, it will help change my mind. My local proshop sells tons of these. I hear so many good things. Time to try.


----------



## neill91_maui (Jun 8, 2006)

i cant get my request to send


----------



## Orion6 (Jan 27, 2003)

I have an exotic hunt this weekend. If you can get me a sample by Friday I will give you instant, honest feedback.  

Seriously, I will submit it ASAP.


----------



## **Frost Bite** (Jan 13, 2006)

sounds good! I am in need of some broadheads and what better way for me to see if they shoot good!!! Thanks!


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

*Internal Server Error*

Can't request one either.


----------



## stickem hard (Aug 17, 2004)

I also get the error I really want that hat. I'm using 100 grain liberties as one of my broadheads I'll be hunting with this year and I like them.


----------



## gdhntr (Jun 30, 2006)

*server error*

can't get mine to send either, going hunting deer Sept.1 and would be happy to give feed back.


----------



## bowhunter_21_03 (Oct 20, 2002)

Mine won't work either


----------



## Narc (May 17, 2006)

It's unanimous, internal server error!


----------



## Rchr (Jul 3, 2003)

*Me too!!*

I get the Internal server error also.


----------



## nimrod-100 (Jan 11, 2006)

*African Bowhunt this year*



[email protected] said:


> Hello fellow Archers,
> Being new to the Archerytalk forum I would like to say that I have often enjoyed the various viewpoints and opinions regarding broadheads. Realizing that we are all the best judges of what is right for our own situation, I am pleased to make the following offer to forum members;
> We at the American Broadhead company will be pleased to send one free sample of a 100 grain Sonic Head broadhead to anybody who requests it. Just go to our web site www.americanbroadhead.com and click on the free hat and broadhead link.
> I look forward to your opinions and feedback.
> ...



Hello,

Going again on an african bowhunt in Namibia end of the year.
Would appreciate to test ABC broadheads on Springbock, Black + Blue Wildebeest and on Duiker.
Could harvest Kudu, Oryx, Warthog, Impala, jackal and baboon on hunts before.
I am located in Germany - offer also valid overseas?
Server worked well for me.


----------



## jsager (Apr 21, 2003)

Sent my request for the free sample everything worked fine here. Thanks for the link [email protected] 

Jsager


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

Worked for me, thanks Mr. Perkins, I have seen them used on The NWA's Hunter's Journal and was impressed with how well they did especially on some of the distances the guys were taking bucks.

Thanks again for the offer, how can you go wrong with "FREE" :grin:


----------



## neill91_maui (Jun 8, 2006)

i typed in my first and last name and then it worked thank u


----------



## thespyhunter (Apr 8, 2005)

I got the error message too


----------



## LEP (Sep 25, 2005)

Error as well........Supposed to be good broadheads from reports Ive heard too bad they internet site doesnt work.


----------



## robertyb (Jul 19, 2004)

Yep, error message.

I sent them an e-mail with my info., maybe they will accept it


----------



## CMR (Jan 13, 2006)

Sent my info and got an ERROR message also.


----------



## nockdup (Apr 5, 2006)

*Dido*

 Dido


----------



## charles (Dec 23, 2003)

*Yippi*

I will because i have been shooting those broadheads for two years now , they are the best on the marked in my oppinion, no tuning required.

I killed 4 deers one bear one wild boar and a few Frustation sqirels

Will do


----------



## gun278 (Apr 12, 2003)

Same here can not get it to work


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 16, 2006)

*Server Error*

My apologies to anyone who has experienced a server error to your request. I appreciate this being called to my attention and our web people are working on it. As we intend to give away thousands of heads we will have one for everybody.
Please try again in a day or so. I appreciate your patience.
Best regards
Derrick Perkins- President
American Broadhead Company


----------



## robertyb (Jul 19, 2004)

My e-mail even came back  

But, I just went back in and it is working again


----------



## joeyb (Jan 2, 2003)

Worked for me! 
Joey


----------



## flats1 (Sep 14, 2005)

Thanks, I can't wait to get it . How long does it take to get it?


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

My request worked....


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

It worked for me.


----------



## bigskinny (Mar 24, 2005)

*no problems*

It worked for me too


----------



## concreter1 (Jun 26, 2006)

*sonic head*

It worked for me also


----------



## Butternut (Aug 2, 2005)

Mr. Perkins is one of the finest people in the trade IMO and I wish him and all those who requested these heads the very best in the field when using them  

Just wanted to add this comment .

As most know.... I am a hard ***** on heads and people who make them at times :embara:


----------



## jimposten (May 17, 2006)

Mine worked....


----------



## cgbowhunter (Dec 2, 2004)

sent my request in and I am looking forward to trying the broadhead. I have been shooting mechanicals for 10 years and will be hunting in a state that requires fixed blades, hope these work like advertised. thanks


----------



## sbui (May 29, 2006)

*thanks*

Thanks a bunch, worked for me with the request.


----------



## huntforfoodeer (Mar 6, 2006)

worked for me also


----------



## ScrapeLine (Aug 28, 2005)

*Worked for me too!*

Thanks for the offer Derrick! 

I'm looking forward to receiving the free braodhead! I was very impressed with quality of your broadheads after watching a segment about them on Robb Trott's Great Lakes Outdoors TV Show. 

BTW...That GIANT broadhead they used during the demonstration would really leave a nice bloodtrail! :wink: 

Your hats look awesome too!!! Thanks again!

--Matt


----------



## msubu21 (Oct 25, 2005)

Thanks for the offer DP. Will definately have this head in my quiver of 2 blades.


----------



## matthoyt (May 15, 2006)

thank you !!!


----------



## devbuc (Aug 14, 2006)

*The Camo hat*

Is anyone gonna wear the hat on a hunting trip? And when will the broadhead be here?


----------



## cdfirefighter1 (Apr 26, 2006)

*thanks*

 looking forward to trying this broadhead out... my hunting season opens in 3 days hope it gets here before i go... thanks a bunch for the offer.. mark


----------



## Ack (May 13, 2005)

Thanks for the offer Derrick...I look forward to trying your broadhead!


----------



## gdhntr (Jun 30, 2006)

*broadhead offer*

Thanks tryed again and it went through hope head gets here before the 1st so I can try it on a big mulie


----------



## ishootbear (Jan 12, 2006)

These guys are a class act and i am sure they will take care of you guys!
Now you have a bigger problem,once you shoot them you will want them in your quiver!
Better be ready to order after you shoot them!

Later ishootbear


----------



## no eye deer (Oct 24, 2005)

Wish you sent to Australia!

Mark


----------



## blindfly69 (Jul 30, 2006)

they look sweet, i cant wait to try one out for myself!!


----------



## FullDraw69 (May 30, 2006)

Mine went trough on 08/16/06


----------



## Barryonyx (Oct 8, 2005)

count me in :wink:


----------



## Zen Archery (Jul 27, 2004)

sorry don't need the broadheads already shooting the 85's dead on at 70 yds. you got a smokin broadhead!


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

I've got some deer just dying to try one out!

Thanks for the great and generous offer.

Sage


----------



## J.C. (Aug 20, 2004)

sagecreek said:


> I've got some deer just dying to try one out!


clever! :wink:


----------



## kennie (Dec 9, 2004)

count me in sent it today.08-17-2006. always willing to try something new...

kennie


----------



## law651 (Jul 7, 2005)

count me in. I was wondering what they were like. Will shoot a deer this season and will report on what happens.


----------



## pointer (Apr 14, 2004)

Thank you.


----------



## gillbilly (Aug 30, 2003)

*Welcome*

Derrick is Dedecated to his product and view it from an engeneers stand point as well as a hunter.I have had the good fortune to practice with him for much of the winter and I can tell you that He loves to shoot and is passonate about passing it on to his kids. welcome to Archery Talk once again.


----------



## ecm (Oct 7, 2005)

can't even get to the website:rain:


----------



## Peregrynne (Jul 1, 2006)

Worked fine for me, now I just sit and wait for it to get here. :darkbeer:


----------



## bowtechog70 (Sep 14, 2005)

*thank you*

Worked for me thank you very much. I will be using it the day it gets here thanks again.


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2006)

Thank you Mr. Perkins for the great offer. Mine is on its way.


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

Thank You


----------



## baer912 (Jul 12, 2006)

Looking forward to checking the broadhead out. Thanks


----------



## cameron (Sep 15, 2005)

Thank you for this offer. Looking forward to testing out your product!!


----------



## neill91_maui (Jun 8, 2006)

about how long do they take to get here?


----------



## Mizzoukispot (Feb 4, 2006)

mine worked


----------



## bow47man (Jun 2, 2006)

*free broadhead*

worked for me too.


----------



## Luckybuck1 (Jan 15, 2005)

*Thank You*

Mine worked. Thanks again


----------



## OHTribute (Aug 1, 2006)

*Mine too*

Thanks! It worked just fine!


----------



## Strider (Mar 8, 2006)

*Thank you*

Around how long do they take to get here?


----------



## dzingale (Mar 11, 2004)

Worked fine for me. The only question I have is I did not see where I put in what size broadhead to use. I use 100 Grains.


----------



## Strider (Mar 8, 2006)

*they send 100 grain broadheads*

dzingale wrote: Worked fine for me. "The only question I have is I did not see where I put in what size broadhead to use. I use 100 Grains."

The broadhead they are sending to everyone is 100 grains, so you're all set.


----------



## coolblooded (Aug 14, 2006)

*Thank You*

Thanks Derrick!


----------



## waspshooter (Nov 8, 2005)

my request went through fine. I cant wait to get the broadhead. Thanks


----------



## gregvisser (Jul 27, 2004)

My request went well. Just wanted to add that I've used both their 100gr and 125 gr BHs and these literally perform like bullets. I've used them very successfully on medium sized game in the past and have had excellent results. 

No way that you can go wrong here.....

Greg


----------



## Dub (Jan 14, 2006)

Thank you, Derrick.


I'm eager to try it out.


----------



## speedcam (Feb 23, 2006)

*Derrick.......*

i was wondering if you got hammered by this offer and are behind? i sent my request in about 2 weeks ago, and still have not seen anything. my form said it went through fine at that time. any ideas???

speed


----------



## cobo (Feb 5, 2003)

My offer went through no problem.


----------



## bro2032 (Dec 20, 2005)

Went through just fine,Thanks for the link.


----------



## devbuc (Aug 14, 2006)

I don't think i'm getting mine.


----------



## bigdawg (Feb 26, 2003)

Well, I haven't recieved my broadhead yet, but I went out and bought a pack anyways. 

On our opening day here, I harvested a decent buck. He never went very far, and it was great. I love these broadheads. Get them while you can!!!!! They did a great job, and they tune great. Fly very similar to my field points!!! I am very impressed!


----------



## Sirs (Apr 3, 2006)

Just want to thank you got my sample today put it together haven't shot it yet.Looks like it is a fine broadhead myself and wife will give it a try. Thanks again


----------



## Despain (Aug 28, 2006)

thank you for the free sample I cannot wait to try it out.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2006)

Well fella's I guess I am the lucky one I got mine today but no hat  O well I can live with out it. These things are awesome. I couldnt wait for this to get here so I order 2 packs and shoot them yesterday and they fly just like my field tips. 
Good Luck
Bob


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2006)

Oops I forgot to thank ABC :embara: , so thank you American Broadhead Company I really appreciate the generous offer. You made me a believer.
Bob


----------



## mobowhntr (Jan 29, 2005)

Got mine today also. Looks like a decent broadhead. I am going to buy a pack to try and return the favor. Thanks American Broadhead


----------



## carteranderson (Jul 31, 2006)

*Thanks DP !*

I am a mechanical head guy as I don't get to shoot that often and just don't want to deal with re-tuning. Am excited to try your fixed head as I drew an AZ Bull tag, and didn't want to miss or injure one due to mechanical failure-
Thanks again!
Carter


----------



## dodgensince74 (Jan 15, 2006)

sent in for mine, lets see what happens.


----------



## biggabuck (Aug 10, 2006)

i shot mine today and they are awsome.Now i just have to find some here in Ga!


----------



## SAGBO (Aug 26, 2006)

Link worked fine for me, Thanks! Looking for a new broadhead to compliment my new set of CE Max H's. If it make's it here by the 15th of September, I'll have one on for opening day.


----------



## YellowHawkk (Jan 26, 2004)

Thanks for the free broadhead offer....I'm looking forward to getting it and trying it out.


----------



## MoNofletch (Jul 28, 2003)

I got mine....less than a week!! Nice and solid...Do they make a 125?--Mono:wink:


----------



## bucktail (Aug 29, 2006)

Just requested mine - sheeeeez! Just when I thought the Slick Tricks I odrered were a sure bet


----------



## XQuest (May 5, 2003)

*Told my hunting buddy*

about this offer and he got his.........but I've not seen hide nor hair of mine which was ordered much earlier.


----------



## macweas (May 24, 2004)

*me to*

Cant wait to get it and shoot it.Thanks,Keith


----------



## nimrod-100 (Jan 11, 2006)

*Thank you*

Dear Mr. Derrick Perkins,

The Sonic arrived today.
Great craftmanship.
Will test them this November in Namibia on the hunting farm of a friend of mine (www.okapunja.com) and will let you know the experiennce - hopefully by some great trophy pics. 
Thanks again.


----------



## T-LaBee (Dec 28, 2003)

*Got mine!*

They look very high quality...I haven't shot it yet but I will let you all know when I do.
Thanks ABC!

Tom


----------



## warped Arrow (Sep 20, 2005)

I havent gotten mine yet, I hope they make it before Sep. 15th (S.C. Archery Season)


----------



## bigstoner (Apr 19, 2006)

*Thank you*

I got my broadhead today and they are sweet. Fly great and are very well made. I will try them out on game next and will post what I find. Thanks again.


----------



## GMorel1916 (May 12, 2006)

Got mine today. Looks and flys great. Can't wait til deer season!

Greg


----------



## Biketrax (Nov 3, 2005)

*Still making the Offer?*

I could not see any offer on their site?
any clues?


----------



## BOWHUNTER4HIRE (Jul 14, 2006)

My cousin "Full Time Hunter" Got his free broadhead in the mail. It looks pretty effective. I can't wait to get mine and try it out in field.


----------



## keyman (Mar 22, 2003)

The Promotion is over and I appreciate ABC for doing it even though I have not received mine yet, I hope to soon. I have already bought some of the Sonics just because of this promotion and reading the website. So far, they are performing great. Leave for an elk hunt next week.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

I got mine this weekend.

I can't wait to shoot it.

Nice design.

It's definately a mean looking little critter.


----------



## elmoore (Jul 13, 2006)

Got mine yesterday,have not tried it yet.


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

Got mine yesterday. Surprised they can put razor blades in an envelope. The thing looks cool but the cutting diameter concerns me some. My letter states the following:

*Dear Dr. Slippy Field, 

Enclosed you will find a sample of our 100 Grain Sonic Head with a 7/8" cut dia. Despite the optical illusion that makes this head look small; remember that it is 75% larger in diameter than a 50 calibur machine gun round.*

7/8" cut is not an optical illusion, it really is small. My 100 grain muzzys are 5/16" larger or 43.75%. This head sure does look like it would fly like a bullet though. I bet they aren't nearly as hard to tune as most heads. 

My thanks to Mr. Perkins for sharing a sample of his product.


----------



## crawdad375 (Mar 23, 2006)

Got mine yesterday. Thanks a bunch and Im ready to give them a try.


----------



## speedcam (Feb 23, 2006)

*Glad To See*

some of you have gotten yours..... i still have not so i've pretty much written them off my list. guess i'll stay with the Terminators for the little fuzzy critters and the Montecs for the deer.

speed


----------



## hutchies (Jun 8, 2005)

Got mine in yesterday. I will say these are a big improvement over the previous model. I am impressed and can't wait to try to let one fly. I have seen quiet a few guys shooting them thru boards, trees, and all kinds of other stuff.


----------



## B-DUB (Feb 19, 2004)

The offer must be over now? I don't see the link on the web sight? 

I would have loved to try one of these heads Ya'll that got them... let us know how they work!


----------



## vabowhntr (Jun 29, 2004)

I got mine a few days ago and have been shooting it next to my Slick Tricks. I have to say, the target for the Sonic looked a little tighter at 30 yards than with the ST's (both were under 3 inches CTC though). Also, I didn't get any wobble on any arrow I put it on. It looks like you would get great penetration with this bh. Might have to try it on my fathers crossbow.

Thanks for the free sample. I now have to test it on deer to see if it will make me change from the control!


----------



## XQuest (May 5, 2003)

*Got mine yesterday*

Flies good......shoots good....just a little small on cutting dia but I can deal with that.Think I'll give them a shot and order half a dozen. 
Thanks for the freebe ABC........


----------



## brbowman (Aug 20, 2004)

speedcam said:


> glad to see some of you have gotten yours..... i still have not so i've pretty much written them off my list.
> 
> speed



Same here. I'll stick with the G5's.


----------



## huntnhammer (Nov 4, 2005)

Got mine yesterday. Is a little small. I will give them a try though.


----------



## MagnumPI (Jul 8, 2004)

Well I recieved mine and the season started Sept 2nd in Ky, havent shot a deer yet but have shot a Coyote with it. The size of the sonic is deceptive, as far as the wound goes it looks like it does when I use my Muzzy 75 grain.(Big Hole). I never would have thought something would come along to replace my Muzzys but these just might do it. I had to resight my bow for field points because the Muzzys shot about 1.5 to 2 in lower, and then shot the Sonic and they do hit within a 1/2 inch of my field points( I will take that any day). Great Broadhead , flies great, and even after a passthrough and sticking in the ground its still very sharp. Thanks ABC.....


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

I got my frebie last week. Shoy it Monday. It's dead on with my field tips whereas my thunderheads drop about two inches. I'm shooting sonics this season.

Also... I like the fact that they don't need to be on an arrow to stay together like the Thunderheads. I bought a whole set of inserts last season just to hold my broadheads together while they were not in use.


----------



## Orion6 (Jan 27, 2003)

Never got mine. Put in the same day this was posted.


----------



## Tommy2993 (Oct 18, 2005)

Got my freebie, it flies great, the penetration is fantastic.
Thanks ABC.


----------



## auarcher (Feb 27, 2004)

*Too Late!*

Wow, just too late for the freebie. They have had over 11,000 requests for free broadheads. That is alot of broadheads....  Oh, well.

7/8" cutting diameter???? Dont most states require at least 1" cutting diameter on broadheads? Well at least Alabama does.


----------



## SCDeerSlayer (Feb 24, 2006)

How long did it take for everyone to get theirs? I put in for one when this post started and haven't got one yet.
Robbie


----------



## russb (Nov 2, 2005)

i put in two or three weeks ago, and never got it, still waiting though

man i didnt know that about alabama needing a 1" head, well maybe the game warden would be cool about it....
or maybe just order the 1 inch version, anyone know if the fly the same as well


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

russb said:


> i put in two or three weeks ago, and never got it, still waiting though
> 
> man i didnt know that about alabama needing a 1" head, well maybe the game warden would be cool about it....
> or maybe just order the 1 inch version, anyone know if the fly the same as well


The 1" is still 100gr, but with an aluminum core instead of steel.


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

russb said:


> maybe the game warden would be cool about it....


Yeah that'll happen...


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

Well... I probably blew any shot I had at the free hat, but I picked up a pack of Sonics at a local shop today. I'd rather support a local shop than order from the internet.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 16, 2006)

*Sonic Update*

Guys,
We at ABC have been very pleased with the response to our broadhead offer. So far we have shipped 5,000 heads and we intend to ship the remaining 5,000 heads out next week.
I am currently writing you to let you know about an issue that we discovered yesterday. It appears that in our zeal to ship out the samples in a timely manner, one of our people grabbed a box of ferrules that was meant to be returned to our plater due to a condition of over plating. This extra thick plating may not be a problem on most of the ferrules, but it can create the following problems:
1) Blades not fitting correctly in the slots or the blade tips not touching each other and supporting themselves correctly.
As a result any heads that have this condition will not penetrate well and will bend blades upon impact.
Since I have no way of knowing exactly who has recieved broadheads in this condition, we at ABC are going to make things right by doing the following:
1) We will resume shipments next week for the remaining 5,000 heads.
2) The following week we will ship out an additional 5,000 heads to those people to whom we may have sent a defective product to.
As I dont have that many of our regular Sonic 100 in bulk stock, you may get a Sonic Pro 100 instead.
Obviously this is a very embarrassing situation for us at ABC. We appreciate your patience and support.
Sincerely,
Derrick Perkins


----------



## Dredly (May 10, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Guys,
> We at ABC have been very pleased with the response to our broadhead offer. So far we have shipped 5,000 heads and we intend to ship the remaining 5,000 heads out next week.
> I am currently writing you to let you know about an issue that we discovered yesterday. It appears that in our zeal to ship out the samples in a timely manner, one of our people grabbed a box of ferrules that was meant to be returned to our plater due to a condition of over plating. This extra thick plating may not be a problem on most of the ferrules, but it can create the following problems:
> 1) Blades not fitting correctly in the slots or the blade tips not touching each other and supporting themselves correctly.
> ...


That is some seriously amazing service right there! Keep up the AWESOME work!


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

Hmmm. Interesting. My blades din't fit quite right until I took the back corner of a blade and scraped the slots a bit with it. No big deal for me, but a less careful person my end up with a cut if they try this. At any rate, I bought a half dozen, and I'll be hunting with Sonics this season. I showed one to a buddy after I assembled it, and he's pretty pumped about them too.


----------



## auarcher (Feb 27, 2004)

*Any chance...*



[email protected] said:


> Guys,
> We at ABC have been very pleased with the response to our broadhead offer. So far we have shipped 5,000 heads and we intend to ship the remaining 5,000 heads out next week.
> I am currently writing you to let you know about an issue that we discovered yesterday. It appears that in our zeal to ship out the samples in a timely manner, one of our people grabbed a box of ferrules that was meant to be returned to our plater due to a condition of over plating. This extra thick plating may not be a problem on most of the ferrules, but it can create the following problems:
> 1) Blades not fitting correctly in the slots or the blade tips not touching each other and supporting themselves correctly.
> ...


Any chance the ones that didnt get in on the first 10,000 could still get a sample? I really would like to try out your product. Please!!!


----------



## OHTribute (Aug 1, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Guys,
> We at ABC have been very pleased with the response to our broadhead offer. So far we have shipped 5,000 heads and we intend to ship the remaining 5,000 heads out next week.
> I am currently writing you to let you know about an issue that we discovered yesterday. It appears that in our zeal to ship out the samples in a timely manner, one of our people grabbed a box of ferrules that was meant to be returned to our plater due to a condition of over plating. This extra thick plating may not be a problem on most of the ferrules, but it can create the following problems:
> 1) Blades not fitting correctly in the slots or the blade tips not touching each other and supporting themselves correctly.
> ...


I thought it was the way I put it together when the blades weren't touching - I played with it for about 30 minutes trying to get the blades tight, but with little success, and just gave up and decided to stick to my thunderheads. However, with this kind of service, I'm definately going to give it another shot - and if I can get them to shoot, you will have another serious customer.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 16, 2006)

*Sonic Update from ABC*

Guys,
We at ABC have been very pleased with the responce to our broadhead offer. So far we have shipped 5,000 and the remaining 5,000 heads will go out next week.
I am currently writing to let you know about an issue that we discovered yesterday. It appears that in our zeal to ship out the samples in a timely manner, one of our people grabbed a box of ferrules that was meant to be returned to our plater due to a condition of over plating. This extra thick plating may not be a problem on most of the ferrules, but it can create the following problems:
1) Blades not fitting correctly in the slots or the blade tips not touching each other and supporting themselves correctly.
As a result any heads that have this condition will not penetrate well and the tips will bend upon impact.
Since I have no way of knowing exactly who received broadheads in this condition, we at ABC are going to make things right by doing the following:
1) We will resume shipments next week of the remaining balance of 5,000 heads.
2) We will ship out an additional 5,000 heads the following week to those people who may have received a defective product in error.
As I dont have that many regular sonic 100s in bulk inventory, some of you will receive the Sonic Pro 100 as an alternate.
Obviously this is an embarrassing situation for us at ABC; we appreciate your patience and support.
Sincerely,
Derrick Perkins


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

OHTribute said:


> I thought it was the way I put it together when the blades weren't touching - I played with it for about 30 minutes trying to get the blades tight, but with little success, and just gave up and decided to stick to my thunderheads. However, with this kind of service, I'm definately going to give it another shot - and if I can get them to shoot, you will have another serious customer.


You can try what I did.... *CAREFULLY! *
Take one blade, and using the back corner clean out the excess plating by scraping the notches with it. Mine went together cleanly after I did that, and I shot it through my foam target a half dozen times without incedent. It went through the target, and stuck in the ground five times, and in a 4x4 post once. The blades are still straight, but a bit duller now. I plan to keep this head for a practice head, and I'll use my other six in my hunting quiver.


----------



## brbowman (Aug 20, 2004)

You can't ask for better service than this. Ijust hope mine is one of the 5000 that hasn't been shipped, cause I still haven't got mine. What can you say its free and they only had 10,000 orders:wink: . Keep up the good work ABC. I'am going to buy some just because of this kind of service. Thanks again.

Brett


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

mine came in yesterday. hope to try them this weekend. they do look nasty:wink: 

Reed


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

That is a really great company that find a small faux pas and is going to send out an extra 5000 samples. For myself I was wondering why they didn't seat correctly. 

I would have to say way to go to ABC sounds like they are really out to show the archery world a top notch company.


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

bhtr3d said:


> That is a really great company that find a small faux pas and is going to send out an extra 5000 samples. For myself I was wondering why they didn't seat correctly.
> 
> I would have to say way to go to ABC sounds like they are really out to show the archery world a top notch company.



One thing is certain. The man believes in his product!


----------



## CMR (Jan 13, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Guys,
> We at ABC have been very pleased with the responce to our broadhead offer. So far we have shipped 5,000 and the remaining 5,000 heads will go out next week.
> I am currently writing to let you know about an issue that we discovered yesterday. It appears that in our zeal to ship out the samples in a timely manner, one of our people grabbed a box of ferrules that was meant to be returned to our plater due to a condition of over plating. This extra thick plating may not be a problem on most of the ferrules, but it can create the following problems:
> 1) Blades not fitting correctly in the slots or the blade tips not touching each other and supporting themselves correctly.
> ...


DP:
I sent you an IM. Its regarding the blades not touching and I also informed Dave who works for ABC up here in Michigan. 
Please let me know, regarding the IM.


----------



## neill91_maui (Jun 8, 2006)

they seem to deliver maximum penitration i might get the liberty heads for hunting.


----------



## cameron (Sep 15, 2005)

I shot it yesterday, and I was very happy with the flight. I personally feel that I was getting better grouping than I do with my Slick Tricks. I will be purchasing some for the quiver this fall.


----------



## Moosekill (May 21, 2006)

Mine didn't fit together tightly either. However, on my first shot I shaved the fletching off the arrow with a slick trick I was shooting. :darkbeer: Plus you guys are located down the street in New Hampshire... A weekend archery talk tour would be WICKED SHARP!! (I hope you all got the pun)


----------



## ecm (Oct 7, 2005)

I put in for one a while back and haven't recieved it yet.


----------



## Orion6 (Jan 27, 2003)

Got it today, thanks!

Will try it out ASAP.


----------



## MitchFolsom (Jan 11, 2006)

I'm shooting them. I tried them because they are a sponsor on the television show that I pro staff for. and I'm not shooting them because they were free,they are simply that good out of my bow. I smoked a doe Sunday morning at 39 yds. Blew right through her and left a nasty hole on the exit side. This is the only broadhead that I will shoot out of my Switchback. Say what you want about the size of the head,cause we all know dinamite comes in small packages!!!


----------



## bubbaboy (Jul 24, 2004)

got mine yesterday going to shoot it at work today.we have had alot of interest with customers at the store i work at.now i'll be able to tell them how they fly


----------



## Robert Muncie (Sep 8, 2006)

*sonic*

I don't know a lot about this company but we would all be a lot happier if every other company went this far to win over clients. I got my free one a week ago and have shot it several times. On Monday I went out and bought some for the season. I was shooting two inch groups at 30 yards and that was without doing anything extra to the bow. I'm not a great shot but these offer me a great chance at sticking a deer pretty far out. Mine were going through the block up to the vaines. They shoot and penetrate perfectly for me. I sent Derrick an email telling him how happy I was and that I had bought some. I think he would like to hear from eveyone that also liked them. Five stars from me on the Sonic 100gr.


----------



## okiefirefighter (Apr 12, 2004)

*Heads*

Got mine this weekend. They are so sharp,they had cut through the plastic bag that they were in. Haven't shot them yet, but will post when I do. thanks ABC.
Kevin


----------



## 3-d Ben (Sep 13, 2006)

*Deal is off*



[email protected] said:


> Hello fellow Archers,
> Being new to the Archerytalk forum I would like to say that I have often enjoyed the various viewpoints and opinions regarding broadheads. Realizing that we are all the best judges of what is right for our own situation, I am pleased to make the following offer to forum members;
> We at the American Broadhead company will be pleased to send one free sample of a 100 grain Sonic Head broadhead to anybody who requests it. Just go to our web site www.americanbroadhead.com and click on the free hat and broadhead link.
> I look forward to your opinions and feedback.
> ...


I just went to the website and the free broadhead deal is over:sad: was really looking forward to giving them a shot


----------



## Biketrax (Nov 3, 2005)

*Missed the Deal!*

:sad: Any body have some they want to gve up? Let me know! 
Would like to try them 
thanks


----------



## baer912 (Jul 12, 2006)

Just received mine today. It looks good. Looking forward to testing the head out tomorrow to see how they fly. Thanks again.


----------



## swingshift (Jul 28, 2006)

Just received mine this week and I think I'm going to like them. I went on a wild boar hunt 2 years ago with a few guys that were using broadheads that 
were demos that looked identical and they both droped their hogs within 100 yards. Thanks for the oportunity to try them. 
Swngshift


----------



## Dave2 (Jan 24, 2003)

Thanks you American Broadhead, it is a great flying bh, good bit of gap in front however, think i will buy some of them, if the gap is only a ferell problem, thanks again, Dave


----------



## baer912 (Jul 12, 2006)

Shot the sonic today. It grouped with both my field tips and my slick tricks. Looking forward to see what kind of damage this head will do.


----------



## brbowman (Aug 20, 2004)

*WoooHooooooo*

I finally got mine on Friday and man they do look cool. Shot it at the block and dead on with field tips. It also took out about 2 layers and 95% of arrow passed through. Hard hitting liitle head. Thank You ABC for the free head. And Thanks again for making me spend more money, Just what my wife wanted to see .


----------



## bns7498 (Jan 28, 2006)

*broadheads*

I got my free broadhead and tried it the other day and I love the way it shoots. I will be buying some very soon.


----------



## ishootbear (Jan 12, 2006)

this elk was shot the other day with a 100 grain sonic head and he did not like it very much! blew right threw him! :teeth: :teeth:


----------



## bucktail (Aug 29, 2006)

Nice!!


----------



## Tommy2993 (Oct 18, 2005)

I got my replacement head today, it went together perfectly,and looks awesome, thanks again ABC.


----------



## devbuc (Aug 14, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Guys,
> We at ABC have been very pleased with the responce to our broadhead offer. So far we have shipped 5,000 and the remaining 5,000 heads will go out next week.
> I am currently writing to let you know about an issue that we discovered yesterday. It appears that in our zeal to ship out the samples in a timely manner, one of our people grabbed a box of ferrules that was meant to be returned to our plater due to a condition of over plating. This extra thick plating may not be a problem on most of the ferrules, but it can create the following problems:
> 1) Blades not fitting correctly in the slots or the blade tips not touching each other and supporting themselves correctly.
> ...


My blades of my sonic pro sample are loose. Today I practiced with it and now it's starting to bend on the tip.


----------



## OTTO (Jul 27, 2003)

I got mine today.My blades were a little loose at first but i put a broadhead wrench on it and a wrench on the flat of the retainer and give it a good twist now they are tight. THE BLADES ARE SHARP!!! I have never had a broadhead come out of the package this darned hair spilting sharp.I have a pretty nasty cut to prove it, also the blades are pretty thick should be pretty ruggid broadhead.Im going to try to shoot it next to my muzzies tomorow to see if they hit in the same place and what kind of groups i can get for 20 to about 40.I am going to pick myself up a couple packs dont know if ill use them this year but a big possabilty next year.


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

devbuc said:


> My blades of my sonic pro sample are loose. Today I practiced with it and now it's starting to bend on the tip.



Did you read the instructions?

You need to tighten the head up with a small wrench. There's no way they should be loose, and if you shot it that way that's likely why the tips are bent.


----------



## **Frost Bite** (Jan 13, 2006)

I recieved my Sonic Pro 100 last week so I was all excited but whenever I opened it the package was sealed but there was the head and 1 blade!!! I have no use for 1 blade so I emailed ABC and asked for 2 replacement blades. They sent me another broadhead!! This is a great company and as sharp as the Sonic is I think I found myself a good broadhead!! Thanks ABC!


----------



## little britches (Oct 13, 2006)

*just here to learn and to say how are youall*

Ive been in archery for a no. of years. Have neverowned a compound . Trying to decide which to buy. Matthews? Bowtech ? Hoyt?


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*Kudo's from Canada .....*

ABC ..... I must commend you for your honesty, and willingness to correct a truly minor problem within your manufacturing process.

Upon recieving my replacement broadhead today, I re-assembled the first broadhead sent, and found there was only .0012" gap between the front of the blades with NO adjustments at all.

Thanks ABC ..... I hope that all AT'ers take note of your truly exceptional customer service ( many other companies would let something that minor pass by ) and know you'll be rewarded with many happy, dedicated customers from this promotion.

Sincerely
PintoJK


----------



## Crashman (Jan 20, 2005)

*Two more thumbs up from Canada!*

WOW! First one free broadhead and now another free broadhead! This is amazing customer service, especially since they shipped out something twice across the border for FREE!! You now have one very loyal customer! :thumbs_up :thumbs_up


----------



## willie (Jul 2, 2003)

I've got one in my quiver right now.

I have two folks on my Hunting Indiana website forum that have used them and are super impressed with them.

The size of the hole knocked in the deer was not indicative if a small broadhead. Both cases it laid the deer open and they didn't go far with a great bloodtrail..

Good cut on contact head...

.


----------



## FirefliteArcher (Aug 31, 2006)

i was shooting your broad heads and the blades broke i truely do not like them they also made my arrows fly goofy.


----------



## willie (Jul 2, 2003)

FirefliteArcher said:


> i was shooting your broad heads and the blades broke i truely do not like them they also made my arrows fly goofy.



HUH??


.


----------



## **Frost Bite** (Jan 13, 2006)

willie said:


> HUH??
> 
> 
> .


HUH IS RIGHT!!!! MINE IS AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dymonddog (Feb 26, 2005)

*Like mine!!*

Just got my second free Sonic! Both fly like darts for me. I'll definately give these heads a try!!


----------



## Techy (Nov 8, 2004)

I'd just like to say...









Thanks again :wink:  :darkbeer:


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

FirefliteArcher said:


> i was shooting your broad heads and the blades broke i truely do not like them they also made my arrows fly goofy.


You should have hit the target, and not the wall behind the target.


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

I've got my 2nd one too.

ABC.... thanks. I have one pack, and I'm going to go get another to use strictly for practice.


----------



## Mrwintr (Jan 15, 2006)

I just wish they had given me a choice of weight...the 100 grainer doesn't do me any good...I could use the 85 grain.


----------



## DENALI (Aug 17, 2006)

FirefliteArcher said:


> i was shooting your broad heads and the blades broke i truely do not like them they also made my arrows fly goofy.


Made them fly goofy eh? You are shooting while sober right? :darkbeer:


----------



## ksbuck (Aug 3, 2006)

i tried my sonic head monday evening on a coyote and i must say the flight was nice but i was disapointed upon impact.....the blades came of in the coyote. i was very unimpresed to say the least. i know blades a relativley inexpensive compaired to broad heads but, i have never had to replace my blades every time i make a kill.


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

ksbuck said:


> i tried my sonic head monday evening on a coyote and i must say the flight was nice but i was disapointed upon impact.....the blades came of in the coyote. i was very unimpresed to say the least. i know blades a relativley inexpensive compaired to broad heads but, i have never had to replace my blades every time i make a kill.


Finger tight, or wrench tight?


----------



## ciscokid (Apr 26, 2006)

Mrwintr said:


> I just wish they had given me a choice of weight...the 100 grainer doesn't do me any good...I could use the 85 grain.



I will take it off of your hands if you don't want it.


----------



## ttripp (Jun 7, 2004)

FirefliteArcher said:


> i was shooting your broad heads and the blades broke i truely do not like them they also made my arrows fly goofy.


wow, that differs so very much from the results that i had with them.

i was asked by one of our reps to shoot them this year at the florida bowhunters jamboree which is a very large broadhead tournament here in florida.

the model i am shooting is the sonic pro 100 and i shot 1 head all weekend long(60 targets) into cardboard target faces that were placed in dugout pits in an old dolemite mine and they held up great.

i got field point type accuracy and a tough as nails head to boot.

GREAT HEAD YOU GOT THERE ABC., and thank you for the opportunity to shoot your heads both in competition and in the field.


----------



## ProtecMan (Apr 14, 2003)

Derrick,
With the customer service that you are providing, there is no doubt that you will be successful. I received my second broadhead and cannot wait to try it out on a whitetail!

Thanks!


----------



## bozo300 (Aug 17, 2006)

:clap2: :clap2: Good stuff guys.
Thanks to ABC, the proof is in the freezer.










Darts I Say, Darts!!


----------



## Idaho_Elk_Huntr (Dec 13, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> My apologies to anyone who has experienced a server error to your request. I appreciate this being called to my attention and our web people are working on it. As we intend to give away thousands of heads we will have one for everybody.
> Please try again in a day or so. I appreciate your patience.
> Best regards
> Derrick Perkins- President
> American Broadhead Company


Still never have received mine!


----------



## bozo300 (Aug 17, 2006)

:nixon: Now I Have Two!!!!!!!!:nixon: 


Thanks Again


----------



## garner-hunter (Sep 29, 2006)

I don't see the link, I see the Free hat link. BUt I don;t see where I get to the free broadhead. this is a great marketing idea, I would love to try one head out to see if they are as good as reported, but I don't see the link.

I would appreciate some assistance.

Thanks for the cool opportunity!


----------



## bowhuntn (Aug 23, 2002)

I went there.. They are no longer offering free BH.. They gave out over 11,000:sad:


----------



## blainep (Oct 16, 2006)

11,000?!? is there anyway we can still get in on this?


----------



## accola2121 (Jul 11, 2008)

awesome stuff


----------

